# Control de impresora por PIC



## compi (Dic 19, 2005)

Hola estoy desarrollando mi proyecto y necesitos saber si alguien ha trabajando con un PIC controlando la Imporesora? o sea que haya podido imprimir desde el pic algo asi.

Realmente mi proyecto es un print server.   haré una  interface para asignarle IP a la impresora y ser conpartida a la red si necesidad de uso de un PC como servidor


----------



## maunix (Dic 21, 2005)

compi dijo:
			
		

> Hola estoy desarrollando mi proyecto y necesitos saber si alguien ha trabajando con un PIC controlando la Imporesora? o sea que haya podido imprimir desde el pic algo asi.
> 
> Realmente mi proyecto es un print server.   haré una  interface para asignarle IP a la impresora y ser conpartida a la red si necesidad de uso de un PC como servidor



Si usas impresoras de matriz de punto (de las viejitas) estas funcionan con comunicacion estandar y admiten texto plano (ascii) .

Las impresoras de inyección de puntos, no todas admiten impresión de texto plano y entonces deberás saber como es el protocolo de comunicación de dichas impresoras!! lo cual por supuesto no está documentado en ningún lado y debes andar haciendote el hacker para poderlos descubrir.

Es solo mi opinion.


----------



## wilbarco (Feb 24, 2008)

Hola, es lo mismo que estoy buscando yo para hacer mi proyecto de graduacion. Estoy haciendo una maq. Common Rail completamente digital, y necesito mandar a imprimir una hoja de diagnostico y no se si es posible hacerlo mediante el pic a la impresora.


----------



## neo_akatsuki (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola como estan, voy a tratar de aportar algo de lo que se sobre este tema, pirmero es definir que tipo de impresora que se prentede utilizar, si te utiliza una matrixial creo que no es complicado ( coincidiendo con lo que dice maunix ) ya que ademas escuche que un profesor de mi facultad finalizo un proyecto similar para imprimir facturas de compra en una impresora matricial, pero creo que para los proyectos que proponen wilbarco y compi seria mejor utilizar una impresora de inyeccion o lazer.

Para este caso, estoy de acuerdo con maunix ya que algunas impresoras requieren de un driver como tambien de un protocolo. Al investigar sobre esto encontre que algunos fabricantes de impresoras, en el caso de HP, utilizan los Printer Control Language o Printer Command Language, este lenguaje de programacion es utilizada para dar las instrucciones a las impresoras HP Deskjet. Por ejemplo en esta direccion pueden encontrar los comandos para este tipo de impresoras:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...60&lc=es&cc=es&dlc=es&product=58747&rule=5219
http://lprng.sourceforge.net/DISTRIB/RESOURCES/DOCS/Vcs_pcl.pdf 

Este lo que he podido investigar sobre este tema hasta el momento, se que alguien se preguntara como envio estos comandos a la impresora, bueno esa pregunta todavia no la logro contestar ya que hace poco e iniciado a investigar sobre este tema, ya que no estoy seguro pero creo que seria por el puerto usb, ya que si no me equivoco estas impresoras utlizan ese puerto (realmente no estoy seguro) pero por eso estoy comenzando a investigar a utilizar los puertos usb con pic.

En resumen creo que el conocer algo sobre el lenguaje de control de impresora en una esperanza en que aferrarse para poder realizar este proyecto tan interezante, yo por mi parte seguire invetigando y tratando de aportar en lo que pueda al foro. Gracias.

Recuerden que Albert Einstein dijo:
"La imaginación es más importante que el conocimiento."
“Alguien que nunca ha cometido errores nunca trató de hacer algo nuevo”. 
“Lo importante de todo es nunca dejar de hacerte preguntas. La curiosidad tiene su propia razón de existir”.


----------



## Meta (Feb 25, 2008)

Nunca he visto con un pic imprimir. Lo veo complicado. Si lo llegaras hacer felicidades.


----------



## Paloky (Feb 25, 2008)

Yo les recomiendo que indaguen un poco en el mundo de Linux-Unix,  seguramente podrán encontrar código abierto para el control de impresoras.

Saludos.


----------



## wilbarco (Feb 25, 2008)

Gracias compañeros por su comentario, seguire investigando y les agradeceria cualquier información adicional.


----------



## Meta (Feb 25, 2008)

Si haces algo y funciona aunque sea un poco tu proyecto, nos avisa.


----------



## vanfanel (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola, pues yo ya hice algo similar a lo que plantean, solo que en mi caso, solo manda a imprimir un texto que guardo en el pic, en una impresora de matriz de puntos de esas que usan para imprimir tickets...
Cualquier cosa, pues avisan


----------



## Javilondo (Sep 8, 2009)

Paloky dijo:


> Yo les recomiendo que indaguen un poco en el mundo de Linux-Unix,  seguramente podrán encontrar código abierto para el control de impresoras.
> 
> Saludos.



Como dijo el Compañero *Paloky* podemos buscar el código abierto en linux para las impresoras que necesitamos. Siguiendo su consejo "le di al clavo" encontré el sitio que trata prcisamante esto: Open Printing de la Fundación Linux. Es una base de datos gigantesca de un gran número de impresoras comerciales con sus respectivos controladores en código abierto. En caso de que les sea útil les dejo el enlace al apartado de los controladores genéricos para impresoras de matriz de punto.

Esto, si lo saben aprovechar es de gran ayuda. Los únicos inconvenientes que le veo son que: 


Necesitan tener nociones de programación y entrar en el mundo linux para poder entender el código y poder traducir el controlador a nuestro entorno.
El sitio está en ingés o japonés. Al ser nosotros una comunidad de habla hispana es posible que esto represente una barrera para el conocimiento, pero no se desanimen , existen muchos traductores en línea como el de Google, el cual puede traducir páginas enteras con todo y sus links con un nivel de traducción acptable.
Pues este es mi aporte, espero que les sea de provecho.
Saludos!


----------



## walter11874 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, tiro una pregunta a ver si alguin me puede ayudar, formatee mi pc y le instale un window que no tiene carpeta de impresoras, tengo una de las viejita (entre otras) y me es imposible conseguir el driver, la impresora es una epson lx 810, si alguien tiene el driver se lo agradesco me lo faciliten, no es pereza, me canse de buscar en muchos pero muchos sitios, gracias...


----------



## melissaivett (Mar 22, 2010)

amigo me podrias decir como es que lograste imprimir con el pic, yo tb voy a imprimir ticketa y soy nueva en el mundo de los pics.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Con las impresoras con puerto paralelo es sencillo comprobarlo

Crean un disquete de arranque de msdos , boton derecho ->formatear
Con el notepad escriven varias frases (ejemplo.txt) y lo guardan en el disquete.

Insertan el disquete y arrancan el ordenador y debe salir una pantalla negra.

escriven copy ejemplo.txt >prn

Con suerte debe salir el texto.

Para texto solo es necesario enviar numeros , por ejemplo 'a'=65 en ascii, siguiendo el protrocolo que es una simple convinacion de niveles logicos.

Para graficos ya es mucho mas complejo, deben utilizar ESC/2.


----------



## enriquefr63 (Nov 7, 2010)

vanfanel dijo:


> Hola, pues yo ya hice algo similar a lo que plantean, solo que en mi caso, solo manda a imprimir un texto que guardo en el pic, en una impresora de matriz de puntos de esas que usan para imprimir tickets...
> Cualquier cosa, pues avisan



me gustaria si fuera posible me explicaras algo de todo lo que sabes en lo referente a imprimir por medio de pic ya que para mi proyecto de fin de semestre me es necesario gracias


----------

